# The Haney Project



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Anybody watching this on the Golf Channel? Hank Haney is trying to fix Charles Barkley's swing. It is pretty funny. Barkley has the worst hitch in his swing and Haney is doing pretty darn good. Barkley's one liners are great.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha ya his swing is terrible! He is improving though!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It's like watching a train wreck that I can't look away...

I'm almost afraid to stare at Barkley's swing for fear it might wear off on me

:lol:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Yep, been watching it, the one liners are great. Loved it when he hit that house and said anyone that builds a house next to a golf course has to know they are going to get broken windows. Been there done that!!


----------

